# AuSable Wading



## Wowski (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to go up to the Ausable River this weekend with my father. I was interested in some possible drop in points on the Holy Waters that have a fairly easy walk back as well. Also, what about near Mio, is there any good wading there with a reasonable walk back to the truck?

Thanks!


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

You can get in at Keystone, wade downstream and get out on "river right" (right side facing downstream), then walk back throught the campground, which is state land. Everyone fishes there, but there ARE fish and it's easy wading. You will see a gazillion canoe people I'd bet.

You might stop in at one of the fly shops, buy a couple flies and other junk you need and ask their advice too.

Down by Mio, I am not as familiar

Hope you and your Dad have fun. Mine took me fishing for many years, now I return the favor now and again.


----------



## Sparky39 (Sep 6, 2006)

You specifically mentioned the "Holy Waters" so I would agree with ramjet; that stretch from Keystone rd. to the back of the campground is a nice easy wade with an easy walk back. There are many other nice wade's but you would need two truck's or to be dropped off. Guide's Rest to Gates is about a 2- 2 1/2 hour wade and Gates to Spite rd is one of my favorites but is about 3 hours. Either one provides no easy walk back to a vehicle, though. If you wanted to fish the South Branch in the Mason tract, there are many, many access spots to park and enter the river and then when you get out, you just walk the Mason Tract trail back to your vehicle. Chase Bridge to Potter's Landing is a pretty easy wade most of the way as is Downey's to Dogtown. If these access spots aren't familiar to you, you would need to stop in a local fly shop and pick up a T.U Au Sable River guide book. Hope this helps.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Check your p.m.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

I live on the Holy Waters and if you PM me I will give you my phone number. I will help you and if you want will move your truck downstream for you. What does it cost A Thank You would be fine. Glad to help if I can.


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

That is so nice ! That's why I like this site !


----------



## Wowski (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, thanks for all the help guys. It is my first attempt on the Ausable, so I really appreciate it. I'll let you know how we make out...or how many times we float our caps!!!


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea let us know. I haven't fished the AuSable and I have a place in Rose City.....I'd love to get out there sometime with my two sons.


----------



## Wowski (Nov 11, 2010)

Saturday Morning: Fished just east of Mio on main river. River is really big there and gets fairly deep and unwadeable several hundred yards down river. No sizeable catches to speak of.

Saturday afternoon: Went to the South Branch along the Mason Tract. It is a very beautiful wade, about 2-1/2 hours. However, the river was very shallow and there was only a couple of decent holes. Again, no sizeable catches no mention. Saw a couple of canoers, that was it.

Sunday Morning: Fished the North Branch near Lovells. A little tougher goign because you have to first wade upstream due to all the private land. Plus you are very close to main roads and hear the land owners cutting their lawn, etc. Not so peaceful. Caught the brookie you see in the picture. Found a hole there that had several large fish, but none of them would bite on anything.

Sunday Afternoon: Back near Mio around the campground after 4:00 or so (after the canoers were done!). Nothing sizeable to speak of. You do have to watch the wading around there or you can get in some trouble real quick. I would recommend hugging the North Shore and you will be fine.

Never made it down to the Holy Waters, but thanks for the offer "Ausable Riverboat". I might have to hit you up on the next trip.


----------



## Wowski (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yeah...forgot to mention. I broke my fly rod while on the North Branch. I was not happy. There is a fly shop in Lovells that is going out of business and everything was half off, but they didnt have any fly rods. I got a bunch of dry flies there and some leaders for like $15, so that was worth it.


----------

